# Seas Lotus rw220 reference 8"



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks to www.mobilesq.com and Dual700/Dingaling for donating the drivers.

The Lotus reference is the best car audio offering in the Seas lineup, and as expected the driver is exceptionally well built and attractive. The basket is very nicely finished and the phase plug is satin chromium plated. Of course all the high end goodies we expect such as dual copper faraday rings, cast open basket, rubber surround, flat spiders, etc. are also present.

What's interesting is that this 8" driver uses a curvilinear profile aluminum cone that's bent down on the edges for extra strength, rather than the typical straight profile magnesium cone. Also, pushing up on the cone reveals the voice coil clearly leaving the magnetic gap, almost a full cm! Wow, that's some impressive throw. The rubber magnet boot and open venting under the spider landing leads me to believe this driver shares more with the latest gen. Seas Excel drivers than previous Lotus reference ones. There's also a bumped backplate behind the magnet boot that's not visible.



























Excellent Klippel results. I believe the forward offset in the suspension keeps the driver from bottoming in the motor. Moving the cone by hand also indicates quite a bit more forward throw than rearward. Inductance is shockingly low for an 8" driver.










Upper end distortion cutoff ... looks like we have a rising response at about 800hz, but it's fair up to about 1.5khz. The first breakup node is about 4.5khz, with multiple nodes beyond that unlike the typical magnesium cone which has only a single well defined peak.










Superb lower midrange distortion results. A good shot of the low end sensitivity. For most car doors, this should provide solid flat response past 20hz. Playing some low freq. tones and playing Snow Rose (not at the same time) on the driver demonstrates that this is a driver capable of some serious low freq. output while maintaining excellent, high resolution midrange. The upper end does require serious attenuation however, otherwise it's clearly audible as a metallic, aggressive coloration.

Bottom line, a very high resolution, high output midbass capable of use up to nearly 1.5khz, although it will require some stiff filtering up top to control the multiple breakup nodes. It also incorporates many of the benefits of Seas's latest motor design (namely a longer coil, higher throw suspension), and is a big upgrade in output and linearity from it's predecessor.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

dang lotus is busting out their guns!


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

I just need to find some time somewhere, then they are going in!


----------



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice review on some great drivers. I don't know what they cost but the measurements look great. Thanks yet again, NPDang, for taking the time to provide some useful data to the group.


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

If mobilesq is donated the drivers, does that mean they are a possible source for said drivers?


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

ATB said:


> If mobilesq is donated the drivers, does that mean they are a possible source for said drivers?


Hey Andrew, MobileSQ distributes Seas Lotus speakers in this country.


----------



## icky4 (Jan 29, 2007)

What are the dimensions on these things?


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

skylar112 said:


> Hey Andrew, MobileSQ distributes Seas Lotus speakers in this country.


Right...but the 220s are not listed yet. Just making sure we weren't being teased with a driver that would be impossible to get in the US.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

ATB said:


> Right...but the 220s are not listed yet. Just making sure we weren't being teased with a driver that would be impossible to get in the US.


They have it. It's probably not on the website because they haven't gotten the high res pictures that Seas Norway wants them to use yet, or some minor reason. They ahve a few products that is not on the website yet. Like the Performance woofers and tweeters in my signature aren't on there yet, and also I believe they also have the new Lotus Reference midranges RM120? Those aren't on the website either. I would say give the boys at MobileSq an email, call, or pm. They won't steer you wrong.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

icky4 said:


> What are the dimensions on these things?


220/25 = 8.8" diameter. It's actually a little bigger than the previous gen CW21.

The vent under the spider is very nice, which is new as I don't recall ever seeing it before from them. I know if you can see copper in the motor that directly translates to the extreme SQ....so that's always groovy. 

Nice review. Looks like it did really well. The 'flat response down to 20 hrz' has this Lotus slut totally lactating. And, OF COURSE, right when I finally get mine in, these show up!  

Yea Eng, update the site already...geez.   If I'm forced to buy these I'm gonna be pissed!


----------



## Kenny Bania (Aug 1, 2007)

What is the intended application for these drivers? Can they be paired with a tweeter for a two way...or does Seas have more of the dedicated midbass user in mind here?

Thanks for the review and the feedback.


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

just when I got the cw21s in, I see this. Daumnnn!

nah, these will have to wait a year or so until I get them .

thank you for the test npdang.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I think intended app is for a 2-way, although you can easily use it as a dedicated midbass.


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

npdang said:


> I think intended app is for a 2-way, although you can easily use it as a dedicated midbass.


Would it mate up with the Seas Lotus tweet? I thought that that tweet didn't play quite that low. How about Aura whisper instead?


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

ATB said:


> Would it mate up with the Seas Lotus tweet? I thought that that tweet didn't play quite that low. How about Aura whisper instead?


Both the PT27F and the RT27F can play that low.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry guys...Seas is lagging with sending us the t/s parameters, pics, info on all new drivers..Oh, and they just came back from 3 weeks summer vacation  

You can cross this at 1500 hz and mate it with any of RT27F or PT27F and it will work just fine.

Thanks for the awesome review....I think I will do a 2 way with them shortly


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah, they only get 3 weeks in Norway, we at least get a reasonable 4 weeks... 

And we are also waiting for the same info...


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

Rbsarve said:


> Yeah, they only get 3 weeks in Norway, we at least get a reasonable 4 weeks...
> 
> And we are also waiting for the same info...



I so want to move to Europe....


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

bdubs767 said:


> I so want to move to Europe....


The Italians, and the Swiss get a month. Some of the Italians I deal with they get 5 weeks.


----------



## icky4 (Jan 29, 2007)

B-Squad said:


> 220/25 = 8.8" diameter. It's actually a little bigger than the previous gen CW21.



I was more wondering what the depth of these was. Trying to see if there is any chance I can fit them without major door surgery.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

skylar112 said:


> The Italians, and the Swiss get a month. Some of the Italians I deal with they get 5 weeks.


Oh, I should have made myself clear, we do get minimum 5 weeks (I have 6) but only have the right to have 4 consequtive weeks.  

And we also get 220 days off per child and parent. I've been off on parental leave since May...


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Rbsarve said:


> Oh, I should have made myself clear, we do get minimum 5 weeks (I have 6) but only have the right to have 4 consequtive weeks.


I think you misunderstood me, its not a contest on me saying who's better because they have longer vacations. If anything it makes my job very hard because they take such long vacations. I was just pointing out who has what vacation times.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

skylar112 said:


> The Italians, and the Swiss get a month. Some of the Italians I deal with they get 5 weeks.


Tell me about it 

I havent been able to communicate with Rainbow Germany all month


----------



## lv_v (Aug 24, 2005)

Did a little googling, found the dimensions for the RW220:

http://www.acoustictechnology.sg/3way.html

Looks like 93mm mounting depth.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

lv_v said:


> Did a little googling, found the dimensions for the RW220:
> 
> http://www.acoustictechnology.sg/3way.html
> 
> Looks like 93mm mounting depth.


Holy monkey balls, that website is better than Seas'!  Nice find.

Oh and lookey here...
http://www.acoustictechnology.sg/imgaw/kl3.jpg

Dude straight up copied my ass!   And I never got a trophy.  
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l173/barnz008/P1011522.jpg

So NDP and/or Eng, do you think this driver can play clean up to 5k with a notch filter? [please say "YES" smiley -->   ]
http://www.acoustictechnology.sg/imgt/rwf.jpg


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Look at the plots above


----------



## icky4 (Jan 29, 2007)

lv_v said:


> Did a little googling, found the dimensions for the RW220:
> 
> http://www.acoustictechnology.sg/3way.html
> 
> Looks like 93mm mounting depth.



Yeah, good find! Thanks for the info!


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> So NDP and/or Eng, do you think this driver can play clean up to 5k with a notch filter? [please say "YES" smiley -->   ]
> http://www.acoustictechnology.sg/imgt/rwf.jpg



I think that is the plot for the 165, not the 220.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

ATB said:


> I think that is the plot for the 165, not the 220.


Ooop, sorry. I think you're right. I can barely make out CW170001 on the top right of the sheet.

So anyway, the 8" can play up to 5k, right??  J/K....


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

i want a set of these....

where are the mobilesq guys damnit! these should be at my door when i get back from kauai...!!


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Ova hea!! 
Spoke to npdang and basically he is right, don't use it past 1500hz.
I am planning to do 2 way with it soon.  
Boss Low, go home ASAP, DAMN IT!  
Tune my car!


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

^ no problem. i will tune it like how my car was at the diyma meet by autobacs..lol!


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

dual700 said:


> Ova hea!!
> Spoke to npdang and basically he is right, don't use it past 1500hz.
> I am planning to do 2 way with it soon.
> Boss Low, go home ASAP, DAMN IT!
> Tune my car!


Which tweet are you going to use for that 2-way?


----------



## Archmage (May 25, 2005)

Can anyone make a comparison between this driver and the w22 excel ? I may do the necessary research later, but for now perhaps someone has some specific answers for me 

Edit: I mean objective measurements, significant t/s differences, and differences in design (not just cone materials).


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

ATB said:


> Which tweet are you going to use for that 2-way?


RT27F..


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

Archmage said:


> Can anyone make a comparison between this driver and the w22 excel ? I may do the necessary research later, but for now perhaps someone has some specific answers for me
> 
> Edit: I mean objective measurements, significant t/s differences, and differences in design (not just cone materials).


And the 8" Nextel while the "anyones" are at it


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

Would 50w/ch be enough for these?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

ATB said:


> Would 50w/ch be enough for these?


I am gonna put at least 250 watts each, just because I have the amps..


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

ATB said:


> Would 50w/ch be enough for these?


Yep, the larger drivers are much more efficient.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

dual700 said:


> I am gonna put at least 250 watts each, just because I have the amps..


I'm going to run an ARC SE on each one of mine, right after I get out of the clinic for the removal and sale of my spleen for Eng's amps!


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> I'm going to run an ARC SE on each one of mine, right after I get out of the clinic for the removal and sale of my spleen for Eng's amps!


There is a sperm bank in the corner, sir


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

dual700 said:


> There is a sperm bank in the corner, sir


Thanks for the suggestion, but it seems I was too late. Chu and his championship swimming team beat me to it. Hate him!    

Guess I'll just have to go back to the Lotus of yesteryear.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but it seems I was too late. Chu and his championship swimming team beat me to it. Hate him!
> 
> Guess I'll just have to go back to the Lotus of yesteryear.












Damn straight homeslice. Too bad I don't have a car that could fit this badboy.


----------



## andycph (Dec 21, 2005)

wahaha


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

How much is this driver, any ideas?


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

pm the engster. dual700.


----------



## Colin+M (May 8, 2006)

soon it will be mine, soon


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

Question??? Why all the drowl over this driver, when the Seas Nextel 8" will prob have more excursion and from whats seas says can play up to 2khz?


The Seas nextel 7" I have in my car is simply jaw dropping...just wondering why no one has yet to try the seas 8" nextel.

To be honest my dream set up is a Scan 6600 or 7100 w/ a Seas Nextel 8" in kicks with two 18" aura NS IB.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

bdubs767 said:


> Question??? Why all the drowl over this driver, when the Seas Nextel 8" will prob have more excursion and from whats seas says can play up to 2khz?
> 
> 
> The Seas nextel 7" I have in my car is simply jaw dropping...just wondering why no one has yet to try the seas 8" nextel.
> ...


EZ.
1. 4 ohm vs 8 Ohms (not that it really matters that much)
2. Roughly same price
3. Same motor.
4. Slightly more sensitive.
5. You get that awesome "Lotus N00b" Team membership!!


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

dual700 said:


> EZ.
> 1. 4 ohm vs 8 Ohms (not that it really matters that much)
> 2. Roughly same price
> 3. Same motor.
> ...



O didnt know they shared the same motor...I figured they were stil close to the motor on the 7" lotus which some what doesnt have the brute force as the Nextel 7"


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

IIRC, the rw165/1 might use same motor as the nextel per the prod. manager before he quit..BUT you are correct, nextel is a beast when it comes to midbass..rw165 needs more power due to much stiffer suspension...


----------



## Colin+M (May 8, 2006)

Its really all about "team nOOb Lotus" everything else is minor details.


You mean you actually can install and listen to them? I simply had them on display on my hood as ornaments. Ooops


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

Was any consideration put into the design of the Lotus for their usage in a car door? I am talking both Q values and environmental (heat, cold, damp) issues.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

dual700 said:


> EZ.
> 1. 4 ohm vs 8 Ohms (not that it really matters that much)
> 2. Roughly same price
> 3. Same motor.
> ...


Hey, you must pass a rigerous application process first there buddy.  No one just walks on! But I'll default all internal affairs in the organization to Secretary Assman.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> Hey, you must pass a rigerous application process first there buddy.  No one just walks on! But I'll default all internal affairs in the organization to Secretary Assman.


You forgot the Lotus bouncer right here  . I will karate chop someone or put them in a headlock. I've got that covered . You point, I head lock.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

bdubs767 said:


> Question??? Why all the drowl over this driver, when the Seas Nextel 8" will prob have more excursion and from whats seas says can play up to 2khz?
> 
> 
> The Seas nextel 7" I have in my car is simply jaw dropping...just wondering why no one has yet to try the seas 8" nextel.
> ...


yeah the nextels 8's are crazy but they are also 4" deep lol

not to many cars can handle that depth


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

newtitan said:


> yeah the nextels 8's are crazy but they are also 4" deep lol
> 
> not to many cars can handle that depth


So, if I could fit them the Nextels would be a better option?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Sorry guys, the plan to use nextel motor apparently didn't make it.
So rm220 uses same motor as the Excel.
However, the technology/design is adapted from Nextel.
Just verified with the new product manager.*


----------



## Tres (Apr 7, 2007)

Guys, please compare to the Excel W18NX001 - yeah, I DO know one is a 7"


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

ATB said:


> So, if I could fit them the Nextels would be a better option?



I havent heard the new ones "yet" but I have used the old ones (rather impressive imo, although didnt hit as deep with force as say the XLS8)
BUT the have that special drum sound to them such that they hit the note, disappear, almost immediately, its EXTREMELY realistic to my ears

some say stale I say accurate 

but after using my old w18nx, and the w22 free air (for bookshelf's im making)

something about the paper cone, and what appears to be stronger motor appeals to me personally

if I was to run the w22nx in doors Id want at least 200W rms (so a 400W amp) but thats me they are only 90W RMS @ 8 ohm. 

my old lotus just seemed to get going with 150W seemed they wanted more

but then again my dodge doors are giving me the midbass umph I had with my titan 

so who knows


----------

